# How do you keep polished wheels looking good?



## DDcrash (May 5, 2009)

Just had my comps refurbed (polished no lacquer)and the guy said to use autosol every couple weeks. Is this the right way to keep them good?


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

DDcrash

I also had my wheels refurbed a couple of months ago by them polishing the outerim to leave exposed un lacquered wheel.

I was recommended by the wheel refurbers to get some Autosol which I did, only a couple of quid of eBay and was a lot more effective than the Autoglym metal polish I also bought. I did however find that it didn't stand up the elements to well especially given the terrible winter.

I spoke to a professional detailer who also recommended Britemax metal polish. They do two 'varieties', one called Easy Cut and the other Called Final shine. The former is more aggressive for the stubborn tarnishing, the latter not being so aggressive but acting as a sealent. I've found so far that they are working very well. Easy to apply, and seems to be lasting. I try and top up every few weeks when I wash the car with the final shine, although have the Easy Cut in reserve for when there are more stubborn markings.

Link to Britemax - http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/M ... alant.html

At £20 for the pair it's not the cheapest although I'm pleased with them. Not used the Autosol since, and there's loads in each bottle&#8230;

Hope that helps. Personally wish I'd had a proper two piece refurb done as it's a pain in the ar5e keeping on top of the rim polishing although the Britemax is helping the finish stay tip top!

M


----------



## DDcrash (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for that MrHookey


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

why don't you spray lacquer on them?


----------



## dab (Feb 13, 2010)

Having polished lots of motorbike parts in the past, i have always found that regular buffing with Autosol will build up a natural protection on the alloy and reduce the dulling of it as time goes on. So the more you use it will reduce the amount of time you need to use it, If that makes sense.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Either Autosol or Britemax


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

There are two grades of Solvol as well for use on aluminium, regular and showroom which is recommended for mirror polished metal, although you would probably find the regular OK

http://www.thepolishingshop.co.uk/acata ... olish.html


----------



## DoctorW (Feb 4, 2010)

Maybe Belgom Alu (? spelling) may be worth a look - it cleaned up the stainless steel / alu parts on my bikes (sadly no more) really well and it has some kind of wax in it which may be what you're after!?
Cheers,

DoctorW.


----------



## DDcrash (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

